# Going Rate On Gen 2 Glocks



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Got a 19 with 5-15rd mags. What is going price for Gen 2 Glocks. Please don't PM me wanting to buy it, I will not respond. I will NOT sell it on here.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

used in good shape 400.00-450....with the extra mags add 20-25 a piece....but with the way finding 9mm is.....well worthless


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Depends on condition. Many G2s are police trade ins and AIM was selling them for SUB $400 a month or two ago.

If its in great shape and carried/shot very little you could probably trade it with some one for an exact condition G3 like my self. Some people prefer not having the finger grooves. 

Id probably pay more for a G1 G17 then I would a G3 G17 and for sure more then I would a G4!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Depends on condition. Many G2s are police trade ins and AIM was selling them for SUB $400 a month or two ago.
> 
> If its in great shape and carried/shot very little you could probably trade it with some one for an exact condition G3 like my self. Some people prefer not having the finger grooves.
> 
> Id probably pay more for a G1 G17 then I would a G3 G17 and for sure more then I would a G4!


It was bought new. Been carried shows some wear. Low round count.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Depends on condition. Many G2s are police trade ins and AIM was selling them for SUB $400 a month or two ago.
> 
> If its in great shape and carried/shot very little you could probably trade it with some one for an exact condition G3 like my self. Some people prefer not having the finger grooves.
> 
> Id probably pay more for a G1 G17 then I would a G3 G17 and for sure more then I would a G4!


My fingers don't fit the grooves very well. I prefer the pre gen3 grip for that reason.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=glock+19&Sort=5


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gunbroker is about worthless right now.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Gunbroker is about worthless right now.


I guess it depends on what you consider worthless. If an items has bids I say that it shows what the going market price is. Like it or not that is what things are selling for. 

Something is worth what a buyer and seller agree it is worth.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Somewhat.


----------

